# Elgin Bluebird story



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 20, 2022)

Found this on the YouTube's...enjoy


----------



## catfish (Jan 20, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## sworley (Jan 20, 2022)

Really neat story!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 20, 2022)

Great find! Not sure I would have done a full boogie resto, but I do know if I ever get that lucky to find one to send it to Steve for some @Velocipedist Co. magic.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 20, 2022)

I hate to be a negative Nancy but here's my take on the story: An old man gets swindled out of his beloved Elgin Bluebird for 1/10 of what it's worth and then the bike gets restroyed.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 20, 2022)

Gotta love still picture videos!!


----------



## sworley (Jan 20, 2022)

Ha! I love this term!
"restroyed" 😆


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 20, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> I hate to be a negative Nancy but here's my take on the story: An old man gets swindled out of his beloved Elgin Bluebird for 1/10 of what it's worth and then the bike gets restroyed.



It's called karma lol


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 20, 2022)

What’s the etiquette on what to offer an original owner of a Bluebird pushing his bike up a hill in case I run across one?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 20, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> What’s the etiquette on what to offer an original owner of a Bluebird pushing his bike up a hill in case I run across one?



The obvious or usual thing to do is test owner's ignorance. If it's lacking, then, go fifty bucks and wally world new replacement. If that doesn't work, get friendly and bring a few cases of beer. Wait till owner calls the Wal-mart bike an 'Even-steven' trade and Never drive by his home again. . 😆


----------



## tacochris (Jan 20, 2022)

Sooo.....if Im correct on this:
If I find a rare bicycle in a farmers field, junk pile, back yard, barn etc, and that bike is worth 2000.00 on the "market" at the time, and he sells it to me for 50 bucks, im now a bad person?  That's how picking and finding old things has been done since the dawn of collecting....Its called getting a good deal.  
Im not American Pickers getting paid 40 grand an episode.  

Im a bad person then, so be it.


----------



## sworley (Jan 20, 2022)

I always have them name their price in those instances. Sometimes that works out well but above all, it also seems fair.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 20, 2022)

sworley said:


> I always have them name their price in those instances. Sometimes that works out well but above all, it also seems fair.



Agreed. That has been my way of dealing lately. I like to start a conversation about whether it can be bought(pray they have watched american pickers...lol). I ask about how much they are looking to get and if it's where I'm happy I offer that or close to it. If it's high end I find out how much they have invested, or haven't invested, talk about value restored vs original vs modified/ custom if they disclose that.  It's rare to get the original owner when dealing so I want their story....their adventures attached to it. Dealing with the original owner typically means if the bike is original that they often wish it gets taken care of....not always. Most times we deal with a heap that's in poor shape so it's good to be honest about how much you can pay unless you are that person that likes to overpay then have fun with it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 20, 2022)

Ps this story may have been from the 1980s 90s before prices got silly so 1000 may have been  a lot for it to begin with.


----------



## oskisan (Jan 20, 2022)

I am not sure what the entire bike actually looked like up close and in person, but it may have been worth a lot more unrestored (even if you had to paint and match the patina on the tank cover that is missing)... I know I would have loved to see it unrestored. This may be a good example to show all these guys that keep asking whether they should restore a bike or not. Restoring this Bluebird may have effectively dropped the value of this bike by $5000-$7000 (or more).


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 20, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Sooo.....if Im correct on this:
> If I find a rare bicycle in a farmers field, junk pile, back yard, barn etc, and that bike is worth 2000.00 on the "market" at the time, and he sells it to me for 50 bucks, im now a bad person?  That's how picking and finding old things has been done since the dawn of collecting....Its called getting a good deal.
> Im not American Pickers getting paid 40 grand an episode.
> 
> Im a bad person then, so be it.



Not the same. He wasn't trying to sell it and didn't want to sell it.  I know that our capitalist society is all about exploiting ignorance and disadvantaged people but that still doesn't make it right.


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 20, 2022)

Shame is this bike was being ridden and enjoyed. Probably has not seen pavement or sunshine since that last picture was shot.  😒


----------



## tacochris (Jan 20, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Not the same. He wasn't trying to sell it and didn't want to sell it.  I know that our capitalist society is all about exploiting ignorance and disadvantaged people but that still doesn't make it right.



Ive never taken advantage of an old person thats for sure.  ....but I will also say I buy bikes I plan on putting back on the road and riding with a whole new life and I am very clear to the seller about that.  Usually when they see that, they are more willing to sell things to me considering Im not trying to "turn it."


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 21, 2022)

So this was about a $1,000 bike at the retail price.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 21, 2022)

So he broke even, except he got a bike too in the deal. Bad ROI


----------



## Dra (Jan 23, 2022)

I hate when people compare what $20 back when ever is worth today. What should be asked is how long did it take to save up $20 back then compared to how long it takes to save up a grand today or beg borrow or steal. I laugh every time I’m at rays garage and someone is buying some snacks and buys pickles 40 cents apiece or 2 for a dollar and how many people buy 2 for a buck. Ray would just look at me and laugh Why pay less.... you all figure it out


----------

